
Show HN: Simple, powerful but not unlimited, cheap and open-source web analytics - fiatjaf
https://trackingco.de/
======
fiatjaf
An example:
[https://trackingco.de/public/mzfzx9](https://trackingco.de/public/mzfzx9)

------
nodomain
Terms and Privacy Policy (the first links I click on such a site) are 404ing
:)

~~~
fiatjaf
These things are useless anyway :P

